# Todays dressage on TV (Tuesday)



## The Fuzzy Furry (7 August 2012)

Please can someone point me in the right direction for which channel is showing it?
The newspaper says BBC 2 from 11.30 - but there is no mention on the TV listings on Sky 

Help! off to work shortly, so any assistance would be great


----------



## cazrider (7 August 2012)

It's on one of the BBC Olympic channels from 10.00. Not sure which one, but just run down them and you should find it.


----------



## teacups (7 August 2012)

BBC2 would be great, as we have Freeview and can't get all of the Olympic channels. Thanks BBC. 
We also have the world's worst broadband connection (thanks BT) so watching it live on 't net is not good either.

Anyone know? If so, much appreciated.


----------



## Bess (7 August 2012)

Its on the BBC olympics channel 5 - Sky 454, Virgin 578, Freesat 155.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (7 August 2012)

Cheers 
Just trying to work out how I can get home at lunchtime to try to record whats left...........


----------



## teacups (7 August 2012)

Bess said:



			Its on the BBC olympics channel 5 - Sky 454, Virgin 578, Freesat 155.
		
Click to expand...

Dang.

Thanks for info


----------



## wellsat (7 August 2012)

Does that mean I can't watch it on normal freeview? Our internet connection sounds like a similar speed to teacups, we can't watch videos at all where we live.


----------



## teacups (7 August 2012)

wellsat said:



			Does that mean I can't watch it on normal freeview? Our internet connection sounds like a similar speed to teacups, we can't watch videos at all where we live.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, that's correct - as far as I know (anyone know any different, tell, tell!)

Dressage hasn't been shown on any channel accessible to Freeview so far - did catch the showjumping team yesterday though.


----------



## tiggs (7 August 2012)

Clare Balding is at Greenwich today and said this morning they would be coming back to her during the day but no times were given. Our team riders go from 2.30 onwards so it would be worth checking out BBC 3 from then


----------



## teacups (7 August 2012)

Thanks Tiggs 

Cross fingers; worth a try.
Why can't they offer some sort of schedule though - it can't be rocket science.


----------



## teacups (7 August 2012)

I've got it on Freeview right now!
Channel 301.


----------

